# brown spotting start of miscarriage...:(



## izzy977 (Jan 24, 2010)

sorry if this has already been asked...

I have had brown spotting for the last two to threes weeks only a little now and again and when i wipe after going to the toilet, just getting a little worried having scan soon and realy worried that things have gone wrong? 

thank you for the reply in advance 

izzy xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Brown is usually considered more reassuring than red, as it is old blood. It could be some implantation blood that is still being released. It doesn't sound too concerning at the moment,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

